# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  The vaccinated people dooming everybody to death

## Danke

https://covidcandy.net/coronavirus/a...gile-recovery/

It is ironic that this mutation is highly likely, although by no means proven, to have resulted from hyper-evolutionary pressures applied by vaccines. The presently available vaccines, to their credit, appear to be mostly effective in the prevention of severe disease and mortality – for now. These vaccines work by providing IgG and IgM, but not IgA antibodies[51]. This is a crucial shortcoming; IgA antibodies reside in epithelial tissues and prevent initial infection[52], whereas IgG and IgM antibodies patrol the blood[53] and attack free virions, reducing the innate inflammatory immune response and inhibiting further spread of the virus throughout nearby tissues. However, without destroying infected cells, this simply means that the virus is remaining in place, replicating and mutating. Eventually, a random mutation occurs which allows the virus to evade those IgG and IgM antibodies, and by virtue of then becoming able to spread, that virus is quickly selected by evolution and becomes the dominant strain[27]. As CD8 has been the primary mechanism by which infected cells are destroyed, the virus’ evasion of MHC-I and CD8 immunity is likely an evolutionary response to being trapped in a cell and eventually destroyed; now, the host cells will no longer be destroyed.

This is not a unique scenario. Marek’s disease, a lymphoma virus disease in chickens, is the best known example of leaky vaccines causing evolutionary escape[54]. Long story short, the original virus was relatively mild, until flocks of chickens were vaccinated with leaky vaccines that, while preventing the chickens from dying, did not prevent infection. *The virus engaged in an evolutionary arms race against the vaccines, which required frequent updates, and became more infectious and lethal over time.* Eventually, the virus became so lethal that any unvaccinated chicken was certain to die if infected; the vaccine became the only means by which a flock of chickens could expect to survive an outbreak.


Humanity is at a crossroads. If we continue mass vaccination with these half-measure vaccines, we will see more, more infectious and deadlier strains of SARS-CoV-2 evolve. It is not a question of if; it is a question of when. Unlike other times in history, we are fortunate enough to have discovered a plentiful, extraordinarily safe and effective therapeutic[55-68], in ivermectin (among a number of other very promising therapeutics.) Ivermectin is, for a variety ofreasons,[21,69-72] highly unlikely to cease being curative, without concerted and deliberate effort to engineer gain of function into a new virus. The people that think they’re being responsible and contributing to “herd immunity” – they are not. The only benefit of the vaccines is that they will likely, temporarily, protect from severe disease and mortality[73], until the next strain emerges. Ivermectin can also accomplish this, with a far lower risk profile, and without inducing an evolutionary arms race against the virus. It has been endorsed and put into practice by many governments, to great results; others, including our own, are actively sabotaging it, publishing fake trials, fake news, and fear, just as was done to HCQ.


The people that have been buying the official story all along – the mask Karens, the Fauci fans, the hopelessly suckered TV watchers – they, generally, are the ones most eager and likely to be vaccinated. While their sanctimonious disrespect for the work of many of the most skilled scientists and doctors in the world has cost many lives, mostly it has just been their own, having failed to study what works, and finding themselves at the mercy of our corrupt medical system. By adhering to religious scientism, failing to even acknowledge what the authorities have fully admitted about the potential for harm, and by taking the vaccines, they are now becoming an active danger to our collective health and well being. The vaccinated people, slowly gaining their own special status with vaccine passports, reserved beach seats and God knows what else is coming – they are Typhoid Maries, creating and cementing the existence of an ever-increasingly deadly disease in our midst, and dooming everybody to death, vaccinated or not, when eventually the latest shot can no longer prevent the horrifying disease of this hyper-evolved bioweapon. We must educate those people, and we must do it soon, because our health authorities are not about to abort the multi-billion, dollar push for widespread vaccination. Effectively, the people who have been vaccinated are those who society most needs to now adopt pre-exposure prophylactic protocols with the antiviral drug of their choice; *they are the ones incubating and spreading deadly disease, not the unvaccinated.*

----------


## donnay

*PINE TEA: Possible Antidote for Spike Protein Transmission*

By Dr. Ariyana Love

Front line doctors and medical experts dropped a bombshell in late April, revealing matters of national security for all nation states. Transmission between the covid vaxxed and unvaxxed is causing Adverse Reactions in people who did not take the injection. Experts revealed that transmission is happening at a rapid rate and without skin to skin contact.

Covid shots are not vaccines but experimental bioweapons and this is the expert consensus. This is not viral shedding as we first thought, its transmission. The cells of the vaxxed are now producing the synthetic spike protein from the pathogen they were injected with. This is clearly gain-of-function weaponry. It was also unanimous consensus of the experts that the vaxxed should be quarantined because transmission is believed to be airborne.

Thanks to Dr. Judy Mikovits for releasing the ANTIDOTE to the spike protein contagion.

Suramin is the antidote to the bioweapons and transmission. You can obtain enough from pine needle tea (pine, spruce, cedar and fir)- Video: 57 seconds. 




The antidote is called Suramin. Suramin is a pharmaceutical drug derived from Pine needles. Suramin is a synthetic drug which can be injected into your body but like any drug it can have side effects and must be used appropriately.

Dr. Mikovitz reveals that you can ingest enough of the spike protein antidote from Pine needle tea which offers an inhibitory effect against components of the coagulation cascade and against the inappropriate replication and modification of RNA and DNA. 

This Covid-19 spike protein is coagulating the blood and causing blood clots, mini-clots, brain embolisms (strokes), heart attacks, pulmonary embolisms (lung), unusually heavy menstrual cycles, uterus shedding and heavy bruising. These are all things front-line doctors have described seeing in transmission cases. 

Pine needle tea is one of the most potent anti-oxidants known to man and its a super food. You can pluck it right off the tree and eat the tips. Dr. Mikovitz explains that the spike protein antidote is contained within Pine, Spruce, Fir and Cedar. Pine needle oil is known to treat cancer, inflammation, stress, depression, pain, respiratory infections like pneumonia, influenza and COVID-19. Pine needle tea also kills parasites.

Article begins:

Possible Antidote for the V-Serum and the Current Spike Protein Contagion

Dr. Judy Mikovits (1 min. MP4 is attached) has revealed that the medical establishment has known all along about the antidote to the contagion  a contagion that is now being seen today by thousands of people who have not taken the serum, but have merely come in close proximity with others who have taken the jab. 

(The word serum is being used here since, evidently, the way to avoid taking the jab is to say I am allergic to the serum.) 

When the medical establishment and political promoters want to exempt themselves from taking inoculations, they always give themselves a legal way out, while pushing the citizenry to take the jabs. 

I am allergic to the serum is one of their solutions. 

Taking the serum is one thing. The spike protein contagion now being experienced in large numbers by those who did not take the serum, but just visited with a relative or friend who did, is entirely new and unprecedented. 

What are the side effects being seen by this contagion? 

massive headaches
micro-clots and sudden bruising throughout the body
exceptionally heavy menstrual cycles among both the young and post menopausal
miscarriages
reduction in breast milk 
sterility among both women and men
household pets dying shortly after the owners get the serum.
Listen to 5 doctors discuss this unusual onset of symptoms being experienced now by thousands: 
URGENT! 5 Doctors Agree that COVID-19 Injections are Bioweapons and Discuss What to do About It

The Antidote to the Contagion

This antidote to the contagion, that has been known of by the upper levels of the medical establishment and insiders of the elitist class for almost 100 years, is called Suramin, an isolated compound originally derived from an extract of pine needle oil. 

It is only available by injection, and has been a closely guarded secret not made openly available to the masses during this pandemic, yet is an effective solution for parasites and viruses of several kinds, along with a large number of other conditions. 

Yet anyone can now take advantage of this solution by tapping its root origin, pine needle tea, an antidote that is freely available today in evergreen forests and in many peoples backyards. (Sources for buying it are also listed here.) 

How can this simple remedy work so well in the face of such a seemingly insurmountable condition? 

There is a direct relationship between Suramin (the isolated extract), pine needle tea (a hot water extract of the pine, fir, cedar, and spruce needles), and pine oil (which is derived from the needles though an essential oil steam distillation process). 

All three are derived from the properties of the conifer needle.

My personal take on this is that it is far better to get Natures whole herb source than just a tiny fraction of an extract. There are many other benefits that can be derived from the whole herb that will be missing from the isolated chemical.

My observation is that those who maintain high levels of health are not affected by either the serum nor the transference contagion. Their immune system seems to be warding off side effects at this point. Come winter when the spike protein in their bodies will be challenged with new pathogens, we will all discover our true levels of health.

Anyone on the fence health-wise, or depleted (which can be said of many of us today), are being affected to varying degrees.

The Trail from Suramin to Pine Needle Tea

Here is the trail of science and data that shows the derivative relationship between pine needles and Suramin (the elists antidote to microbial illnesses)  and which also provides a potential antidote for those affected by the spike protein contagion (for reasons explained within the following data):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suramin

Suramin is used for treatment of human sleeping sickness caused by trypanosomes.[1] [a parasite] Specifically, it is used for treatment of first-stage African trypanosomiasis caused by Trypanosoma brucei rhodesiense and Trypanosoma brucei gambiense without involvement of central nervous system.[9][10] It is considered first-line treatment for Trypanosoma brucei rhodesiense, and second-line treatment for early-stage Trypanosoma brucei gambiense, where pentamidine is recommended as first line.[10]

It has been used in the treatment of river blindness (onchocerciasis).[2]

Suramin has been available to the medical profession for almost 100 years. A summary of its antioxidant benefits are outlined in this report  100 Years of Suramin (attached as a PDF). 

The most relevant parts of the summary are outlined below with supportive evidence:

SURAMIN, THE FRUIT OF EARLY MEDICINAL CHEMISTRY

When suramin was introduced for the treatment of African sleeping sickness in 1922, it was one of the first anti-infective agents that had been developed in a medicinal chemistry program. Starting from the antitrypanosomal activity of the dye trypan blue, synthesized in 1904 by Paul Ehrlich, Bayer made a series of colorless and more potent derivatives. Molecule 205 was suramin (Fig. 1), synthesized by Oskar Dressel, Richard Kothe, and Bernhard Heymann in 1916. Sleeping sickness (also known as human African trypanosomiasis [HAT]) was at the forefront of research at that time, not a neglected disease as it is today, and the development of suramin was a breakthrough for the emerging field of chemotherapy.  

Now read the following paragraph within the subtitle (Too) Many Targets in the 100 Years of Suramin PDF to understand its antidote properties to the spike protein contagion (derived from the mRNA that gives instructions to replicate a spike protein in other cells):  

Suramin further decreases the activities of a large number of enzymes involved in DNA and RNA synthesis and modification: DNA polymerases (103, 104), RNA polymerases (103, 105, 106), reverse transcriptase (18, 103), telomerase (67), and enzymes involved in winding/ unwinding of DNA (107, 108) are inhibited by suramin, as well as histone- and chromatin-modifying enzymes like chromobox proteins (109), methyltransferases (110), and sirtuin histone deacetylases (111)  

This is medical-speak for inhibiting the inappropriate replication and modification of RNA and DNA. 

This comment in the PDF also reveals Suramins ability to inhibit micro-clots:

Suramin also showed inhibitory effects against components of the coagulation cascade (71, 130)  

Excessive coagulation causes blood clots, mini-clots, strokes, and unusually heavy menstrual cycles. 

This is why so many people are dying today of blood clots after receiving the serum, and why others are now showing unexplained bruising after coming in contact with one that has taken the serum. 

Something is being transferred from one to the other, likely through the breath, complemented by a type of sympathetic resonance, or pheromone emanation. 

The method of transfer is unclear at this point, but is certainly happening. 

This phenomenon is not an accident, these symptoms were known well in advance of unleashing this serum on the public. Vaccine trials have been going on for decades. 

Why did they decide to test a completely new approach with the mRNA without animal trials, thus using humans as the first test case for their effectiveness? 

US Center for Disease Control: 3,486 DEATHS  86,080 Injured in the U.S. through April 17, 2021 Following COVID Injections in 4 Months: More Vaccine Deaths Recorded Than the Past 15 Years COMBINED

European Medicines Agency: 7,766 DEAD 330,218 Injuries: European Database of Adverse Drug Reactions for COVID-19 Vaccines

An Obvious Sham

Any natural medicine with 0.01% of these deaths and side effects would have been pulled from the market immediately. That our professionals and decision-makers have continued to allow this sham to continue reveals that this sham is intentional. 

The upper echelon of the medical profession promote this program to the people, while they exempt themselves from it, and then take their personal antidote to prevent being affected by the transference contagion. 

Since when is it acceptable to kill thousands of people and maim hundreds of thousands more with a medicine??? Why are we finding this OK? Why are we still trusting the media and the medical wizards that dreamed up this sham? When will enough be enough? 

The Peoples Antidote

Now the people have the antidote, and it is readily available in the form of pine needle tea. How do we know this? Because Suramin is a derivative of the oils in pine needles. 

The whole herbal source (needles) is superior to the single compound extract (Suramin)  because the needles possess a full complement of phytonutrients providing numerous additional benefits that the extract is incapable of. 

Now, here is the direct connection between Suramin and Pine Needle Tea:

Suramin is Derived from Trypan Blue
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trypan_blue

Trypan blue is derived from toluidine, that is, any of several isomeric bases, C14H16N2, derived from toluene. Trypan blue is so-called because it can kill trypanosomes, the parasites that cause sleeping sickness. An analog of trypan blue, suramin, is used pharmacologically against trypanosomiasis. Trypan blue is also known as diamine blue and Niagara blue

Trypan red and trypan blue were first synthesized by the German scientist Paul Ehrlich in 1904.

Trypan Blue is a derivative of toluene which is a derivative of pine oil.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toluene

The compound was first isolated in 1837 through a distillation of pine oil by the Polish chemist Filip Walter, who named it rétinnaphte.[10]

I personally recall many years ago one health professional was using a Pine Sol bath to rid the body of parasites. 

Pine-Sol was based on pine oil when it was created in 1929 and during its rise to national popularity in the 1950s. However, as of 2016, Pine-Sol products sold in stores no longer contain pine oil to reduce costs.Wikipedia

Yet pine needle tea provides a similar, if not superior, benefit, due in part to the fact that it is a direct mild extract of the whole herb leaving many of its properties still intact that might be destroyed by excessive heat during distillation and further dissection of its many nutrient components. 

I harvested some young Dougles Fir needles last fall and have been adding it to my morning tea blend for the last couple of months. It must have been an instinctive call. I discovered the Suramin info just last week. 

The Douglas fir needle tea I have been drinking provides an energetic lift and a nice boost to the immune system. 

Pine needles are high in vitamin C and A among numerous other compounds which provide a long list of benefits:

A 2011 Korean study demonstrated using pine needles in tea was the best way to access the antioxidant benefits from pine needles. 
The study demonstrated that the hot water extract of pine needle proanthocyanidins and catechins offer the highest levels of antioxidant benefits compared with chemical extract processes.

There are other known benefits that pine needle tea and the tea made from other conifers share, which include:

Analgesic
Antibacterial
Antifungal
Anti-inflammatory
Antimicrobial
Antioxidant
Antiseptic
Antitumor
Antitussive
Antiviral
Aromatic
Astringent
Decongestant
Detoxifying
Disinfectant
Diuretic
Expectorant
Immuno-modulating
Improves circulation
Invigorating
Lymphatic
Relaxing
Relieves nervous exhaustion and fatigue
Relieves sore muscles
Restorative
Tonic
Herbalists the world over have known all along about the benefits of this simple natural tea. Pine needle tea has been used medicinally worldwide for thousands of years. 

Pine Needle Tea Video (3 min)
https://youtu.be/MY4UNrjnoLA

Wild Food Foraging  Pine / Spruce / Cedar / Fir  Evergreen Teas
https://youtu.be/RdTcmexTBH0

A few notes of caution:
Be careful with the yew pine (which is not a true pine) and can be toxic, although it does have a few medicinal properties).

The cypress is not to be used as an essential oil in high doses, but normally safe otherwise.

The ponderosa pine is not good for cows mostly due to the observation when pregnant cattle eat the needles the loss of the calf has been observed, but has a long history of health benefits for humans for respiratory conditions, cuts, wounds, and burns, etc.  
By far the vast majority of conifers have been used medicinally for thousands of years with an excellent track record. Get to know your trees. They may provide a medicine cabinet full of health benefits to you and your family.

Pine, spruce, cedar, and fir needle tea may end up being the easiest way to gain the numerous benefits of the evergreen trees, along with a natural protection against unhealthy replications of spike proteins today. 

Combine with other herbs as desired to obtain further benefits and flavors.

Sources for Pine Needles

There is one primary American supplier (Etsy) for the pine needles (besides harvesting your own) that I am aware of at this point with 3 quality listings, each from a different East Coast wildcrafter:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/9665229...e-needles-1-lb

https://www.etsy.com/listing/7284847...s-pine-needles

https://www.etsy.com/listing/6816173...white-pine-tea

Here is the main reference link for new wildcrafters when they post their harvests:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/2358669...h-cut-or-dried

Dosage: 3 cups per day or more of any desired strength (based on the quantity of needles added to a french press or teapot) with an approximate 1-3 tablespoons of needles per cup of near boiling water. This is a maintenance health-building dose.   

Stronger amounts of needles to water can be used therapeutically. If it feels too acidic (due to the vitamin C) for your system, moderate the quantity and complement the tea with alkalizing food and dark green herbs or sea vegetables.  

     

There is more worth while info continued... 

https://ambassadorlove.wordpress.com...-transmission/

----------


## tod evans

> *PINE TEA: Possible Antidote for Spike Protein Transmission*


I wonder if fermented and distilled Juniper berries will work? (ie; Tanqueray)

----------


## donnay

MIKE ADAMS: IS PINE NEEDLE TEA THE ANSWER TO COVID VACCINE SHEDDING / TRANSMISSION? LEARN ABOUT SURAMIN, SHIKIMIC ACID AND HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN EXTRACTS
http://thoughtcrimeradio.net/2021/05...-own-extracts/

Read: Antidote to the Contagion when you have a moment: https://masterminduniverse.net/2021/...ne-needle-tea/

----------


## donnay

> I wonder if fermented and distilled Juniper berries will work? (ie; Tanqueray)


I am not sure, I will have to research this a little.

----------


## donnay

> I wonder if fermented and distilled Juniper berries will work? (ie; Tanqueray)


Medical herbal constituents:	Volatile oil (pinene, camphor, cineole, limonene, thujone, borneol, terpinen), condensed tannins, diterpenes, resin, flavonoids (amentoflavone, *quercitin*, apigenin), glucuronic acid

Quercitin is used as a prophylactic along with Zinc for covid.

----------


## Dr.3D

*Does pine needle tea contain Suramin?
*
https://joybileefarm.com/pine-needle-tea/

Dr. Judy Mikovits did not say that Suramin can be found in Pine Needles.  She was misquoted.  Suramin is a 100 year old World Health Organization chemical drug.  Suramin is not found in Pine Needles.  You can hear Dr. Judy Mikovits testimony here (13:40 minute mark).
https://odysee.com/@PROJECTCAMELOT:d...RE-VAX_FINAL:8

----------


## Danke

https://vaccineimpact.com/2021/10570...d-19-vaccines/









Many more at link.

https://vaccineimpact.com/2021/10570...d-19-vaccines/

and

https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/co...oss-the-world/

----------


## Danke

*IN HONOR OF THE THOUSANDS OF MOTHERS WHO HAVE DIED DUE TO FAKE COVID VACCINES*
https://www.bitchute.com/video/hlLlFw5T2AZb/

----------


## Danke



----------


## cjm

@Danke I don't want to put words in your mouth, but I'm getting the impression that you think there might be some risk associated with the various covid-19 shots?

----------


## Danke

> @Danke I don't want to put words in your mouth, but I'm getting the impression that you think there might be some risk associated with the various covid-19 shots?

----------


## cjm

@Danke I'm not sure I follow, tell us where you really stand.

----------


## Danke

> @Danke I'm not sure I follow, tell us where you really stand.


http://99gifs.com/-img/50e966d7afa96f2a2400c53d.gif

----------


## Dr.3D

> http://99gifs.com/-img/50e966d7afa96f2a2400c53d.gif


Here is a lovely pair and you don't have to wait.

----------


## oyarde

> I wonder if fermented and distilled Juniper berries will work? (ie; Tanqueray)


Always worked well for me in the summer. Sometimes with olives , or a lime or a lemon or a grapefruit.

----------


## jmdrake

The YouTube is already down.  I found this on Bitchute.  Is it the same?






> *PINE TEA: Possible Antidote for Spike Protein Transmission*
> 
> By Dr. Ariyana Love
> 
> Front line doctors and medical experts dropped a bombshell in late April, revealing matters of national security for all nation states. Transmission between the covid vaxxed and unvaxxed is causing Adverse Reactions in people who did not take the injection. Experts revealed that transmission is happening at a rapid rate and without skin to skin contact.
> 
> Covid shots are not vaccines but experimental bioweapons and this is the expert consensus. This is not viral shedding as we first thought, it’s transmission. The cells of the vaxxed are now producing the synthetic spike protein from the pathogen they were injected with. This is clearly gain-of-function weaponry. It was also unanimous consensus of the experts that the vaxxed should be quarantined because transmission is believed to be airborne.
> 
> Thanks to Dr. Judy Mikovits for releasing the ANTIDOTE to the spike protein contagion.
> ...

----------


## donnay

> The YouTube is already down.  I found this on Bitchute.  Is it the same?


Of course YT shut it down, thanks for finding another one.

----------


## Danke

The Biderman Chart of Coercion

https://www.bing.com/images/search?v...t=0&ajaxserp=0

----------


## Danke

https://www.bitchute.com/video/FN4A4DVY2BWq/


*AN URGENT MESSAGE FROM DR. ROGER HODKINSON (INTERVIEW WITH ANNA BREES*

----------


## Dr.3D

You guys can drink all  the pine needle tea you want, but you are not going to get any Suramin from it.

https://joybileefarm.com/pine-needle-tea/

Dr. Judy Mikovits did not say that Suramin can be found in Pine Needles. She was misquoted. Suramin is a 100 year old World Health Organization chemical drug. Suramin is not found in Pine Needles. You can hear Dr. Judy Mikovits testimony here (@ the 13:40 minute mark).

https://odysee.com/@PROJECTCAMELOT:d...RE-VAX_FINAL:8

----------


## Danke

BOOM! Florida Urologist Finds Signs Of Infertility & Prostate Cancer In Men Jabbed With COVID Vaccines 

https://humansarefree.com/2021/06/in...-vaccines.html

----------


## BortSimpson

> 


The problem is that people will say "the reason there are so few Covid deaths is because of the vaccines".

----------


## tod evans

> You guys can drink all  the pine needle tea you want, but you are not going to get any Suramin from it.
> 
> https://joybileefarm.com/pine-needle-tea/
> 
> Dr. Judy Mikovits did not say that Suramin can be found in Pine Needles. She was misquoted. Suramin is a 100 year old World Health Organization chemical drug. Suramin is not found in Pine Needles. You can hear Dr. Judy Mikovits testimony here (@ the 13:40 minute mark).
> 
> https://odysee.com/@PROJECTCAMELOT:d...RE-VAX_FINAL:8


It's still okay to drink Tanqueray though.

----------


## Danke

> You guys can drink all  the pine needle tea you want, but you are not going to get any Suramin from it.
> 
> https://joybileefarm.com/pine-needle-tea/
> 
> Dr. Judy Mikovits did not say that Suramin can be found in Pine Needles. She was misquoted. Suramin is a 100 year old World Health Organization chemical drug. Suramin is not found in Pine Needles. You can hear Dr. Judy Mikovits testimony here (@ the 13:40 minute mark).
> 
> https://odysee.com/@PROJECTCAMELOT:d...RE-VAX_FINAL:8


bad link

----------


## Dr.3D

> bad link


Thank you, I've fixed it.

----------


## Danke

https://ise.media/video/tdwu-clip-th...-2021-107.html

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke

From a 21 year old Simpsons episode, where Lisa Simpson becomes the President of the United States...

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> http://99gifs.com/-img/50e966d7afa96f2a2400c53d.gif


Stay long and strong my bruther.

----------


## Lindsey

I haven't seen that episode in many years, but I believe she followed President Trump in office.

----------


## Danke

*Should you get vaccinated?*I always get vaccinated. I have been fully vaccinated with the Moderna COVID vaccine. My three daughters have all been vaccinated. 

I recently learned that these vaccines have killed over 25,800 Americans and disabled at least 1,000,000 more. And we’re only halfway to the finish line. We need to PAUSE these vaccines NOW before more people are killed.

Based on what I now know about the miniscule vaccine benefits (approximately a .3% reduction in absolute risk), side effects (including death), current COVID rates, and the success rate of early treatment protocols, the answer I would give today to anyone asking me for advice as to whether to take any of the current vaccines would be, “Just say NO.”

The current vaccines are particularly contraindicated if you have already been infected with COVID or are under age 20. For these people, I would say “NO! NO! NO!” 

In this article, I will explain what I have learned since I was vaccinated that totally changed my mind. You will learn how these vaccines work and the shortcuts that led to the mistakes that were made. You will understand why there are so many side effects and why these are so varied and why they usually happen within 30 days of vaccination. You will understand why kids are having heart issues (for which there is no treatment), and temporarily losing their sight, and ability to talk. You will understand why as many as 3% may be severely disabled by the vaccine. 

What I find deeply disturbing is the lack of transparency on how dangerous the current COVID vaccines are. Healthy people could end up dead or permanently disabled at a rate that is “off the charts” compared with any other vaccine in our history. Look at the death report in our government’s official Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) summarized in the tweet below. This is the most deadly vaccine we’ve ever made by a long shot. That’s why they have to give you incentives to get vaccinated. They need to vaccinate everyone BEFORE people read this article or watch this video of Dr. Peter McCullough explaining clearly why the current COVID vaccines are unsafe and completely unnecessary for our children.


cont:
https://trialsitenews.com/should-you-get-vaccinated/

----------


## Danke

https://rumble.com/vi2esn-dr-peter-m...pulation..html

----------

